# freebsd-gnome-livecd HDD installing?



## mbzadegan (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,
How I can install freebsd-gnome-livecd on my HDD?
Is a general tool like bsdinstall to do that?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2015)

It's built as a LiveCD, not an installer.


----------

